# VW Teramont 380TSI (2.0TSI) 4 Motion



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

The Teramont (Asia's version of the Atlas) will be offered as a 2.0TSI 4 Motion.
This really annoys me, as this would be ideal for the platform. Not only, just last week I was looking getting the new Q7 with a 2.0TSI... 
Being that the Q7 is 500lbs heavier than the Atlas, I don't see a problem with having it in 4motion, if they had offered it here. The difference between torque of the VR6 and 2.0TSI is very close.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZW4C3Ume7U&t=113s


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

I fully expect the USA to get a 2.0t 4motion within a couple of years. I think they just wanted to simplify production combinations for launch and since most Americans want big engines in their big vehicles they led with the vr6 4motion and left the 2.0t as the entry model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

wolfsburgfanatic said:


> I fully expect the USA to get a 2.0t 4motion within a couple of years. I think they just wanted to simplify production combinations for launch and since most Americans want big engines in their big vehicles they led with the vr6 4motion and left the 2.0t as the entry model
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^ This. Logic doesn't play here. I'm not emotionally ready to have a 4 banger as my family hauler. NA 6 is my choice. Better sound, feels "more right". I get it, it makes sense technically but with "all the other guys" having a 6, coming out with only a 4 would make it look underpowered.

BTW, I'm also lamenting Porsche's Boxster engine choices for the same reason. I'm looking for that lightly used, super cheap 6cyl Boxster:banghead:


----------



## sleandres (Jul 27, 2009)

The fact that vw.com has "standard 2.0 liter turbo" listed tells me it'll be available pretty soon. Perhaps this Fall?

http://www.vw.com/models/atlas/section/performance/


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

2.0L's production begins week 27.

Dealers will be allocated "S" Trim levels only.

2.0 SE, 2.0 SE w/Tech. and 2.0 SEL will be "Sold Orders Only"


The 3.6L "S" Trim will also start production during week 27.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Drive by said:


> ^^ This. Logic doesn't play here. I'm not emotionally ready to have a 4 banger as my family hauler. NA 6 is my choice. Better sound, feels "more right". I get it, it makes sense technically but with "all the other guys" having a 6, coming out with only a 4 would make it look underpowered.
> 
> BTW, I'm also lamenting Porsche's Boxster engine choices for the same reason. I'm looking for that lightly used, super cheap 6cyl Boxster:banghead:


VR6 makes sense because average driver in this segment knows ONLY that it has 6 cyl, and NOTHING else. Period! 
I was seriously contemplating Atlas, but going from 425 torque in BMW to 266? No way! On top of that here at 6800ft where my house is, NA engine loss around 19% of power. 
So 2.0TSI with 4Motion. Send ECU to APR to get some more torque, and all is good.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

edyvw said:


> On top of that here at 6800ft where my house is, NA engine loss around 19% of power.
> So 2.0TSI with 4Motion. Send ECU to APR to get some more torque, and all is good.


My dad drove a microbus up pikes peak; the VR6 should be fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

edyvw said:


> VR6 makes sense because average driver in this segment knows ONLY that it has 6 cyl, and NOTHING else. Period!
> I was seriously contemplating Atlas, but going from 425 torque in BMW to 266? No way! On top of that here at 6800ft where my house is, NA engine loss around 19% of power.
> So 2.0TSI with 4Motion. Send ECU to APR to get some more torque, and all is good.


That was my plan, but was going to install a bolt-on hybrid TTE525 turbo.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

wolfsburgfanatic said:


> My dad drove a microbus up pikes peak; the VR6 should be fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is difference between going once up the Pikes peak and driving 12,000ft passes two-three times a week, and it is not OK. 
I kind of pay attention how I get from point A to point B.


----------

